# Algae problem



## JerseyBird97 (Sep 13, 2009)

This is my 10 gal brackish. Been batteling with this algae for a few weeks. I've tried everything. I've stripped everything out of the tank, I've syphoned it out manually, lowed the light watts and added phosphate remover... what else besides starting from scratch can I do?


----------



## JerseyBird97 (Sep 13, 2009)

oh btw parameter are params are norm except alk is low


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

a few crabs and some snails may help you out they love to eat this stuff.... other than that i would suggest researching whether or not it has specific temperature requirements and adjust in the opposite direction for a time to kill it off that way.... i am a major opponent to chemicals until all else has been attempted


----------



## JerseyBird97 (Sep 13, 2009)

This is a brickis tank right now... I don't know of any crabs or snails that would survive the salitity leavels or my figure 8 puffers that are in it.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

hmmmmmm interesting issue.. what is your SG? i will look around for you and perhaps call my fish guy


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

fiddler crabs which need access to the surface if you can provide it ..... and Chinese mitten crabs came up first in my search


----------



## JerseyBird97 (Sep 13, 2009)

Sg 1.13


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

http://theaquariumwiki.com/Category:Invertebrates_(Brackish)


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

thats all i got at this moment that may help you in particular pay attention to the need of brackish water for shrimp they may be fun for your tank and most helpful indeed


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

crabs wont eat as much as snails but if you had enough i think it would help.


----------



## JerseyBird97 (Sep 13, 2009)

If I went with snails... trumpets or netrites or both and wouldn't the figure 8's eat 'em?


----------

